# Clogged Shower Drain... possible lime built up?



## plenmao (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, our shower drain was clogged. It took hours to drain the waste water after the shower.

I used the plunger and auger (RIDGID Kwik-Spin) but no improvement. The auger only reaches about 10 inches and stops. It also doesn't bring up anything when I retrieved it. I tried it for an hour but no improvement.

Below is the picture of the pipe after removing the drain cover... it looks like lime has been bulit up along the pipe which may narrow drainage and create the blockage.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Classic example of Phase two waste pipe stratification.

The pipe is delaminated. The only way to repair it is by replacing it. It is caused by using sealants containing silicone, which reacts with the piping material. The original installer should have used synthetic plumbers putty. 

I hope you saved the reciept for the Auto Spin, so you can return it. Or put it on craigs list.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------

